# Sat-Karte via .txt steuern



## Aser (7. August 2006)

tag zam,
ich habe die Suchfunktion bereits fleisig genutzt und dennoch nix gefunden und hoffe, dass das hier der richtige Thread für mein Problem ist.

Ich möchte mir nun eine Sat-Karte anschaffen. Diese möchte ich allerdings in einen Server einbauen und online den Befehl geben können, entsprechende Funktionen auszuführen.

z.B. könnte ich mir gut vorstellen via PHP eine .txt datei zu generieren, die wie folgt aussehen kann (lässt sich beliebig definieren):

aufnahmen.txt
08.08.2006-20:15-22:15-Pro7
09.08.2006-20.15-23:20-RTL
etc

und dann die TV-Karte dazu bringen, sich selbst einzuschalten und die Aufnahmen zu starten.
Wahrscheinlicher ist des aber eher ein softwaretechnisches problem und stell die Frage in den Raum, ob es Sat-Karten-Software gibt, die derartige .txt Daten auslesen können. Falls es nicht umsetzbar ist, bleib ich meinem alten VHS-Rekorder treu, den ich allerdings seit Jahren nimmer verwende, da er einfach nicht dem Zeitgeist entspricht.


----------



## chmee (8. August 2006)

Schau Dir mal existierende Programme an, die Websteuerung per PlugIn oÄ können.
zB Progdvb hat eine große Community, somit auch viele Helferlein.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du hier etwas findest, das Dir weiterhilft.

PROGDVB - http://www.progdvb.com/

mfg chmee


----------

